# Not looking forward to new job



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

So, after 2 years of unemployment, I have finally landed a job. Just a part time one as a cashier, but still. 

I was excited about it until I went through a few orientation sessions. They kept talking about how mean customers can be and how you just have to be calm. Not to mention, I didn't realize I was signing up for 4 different jobs in one. They acknowledged how complicated it all is, but it didn't make me feel a whole lot better. 

I'm worried. The last job I had I was fired from and it really killed my self esteem. Hence not working in 2 years. I'm so worried about that happening with this one too. I feel like it's going to be too complicated and that I'm setting myself up for failure and will be fired again. I don't start until the 31st and I've just been desperately looking for other jobs in the mean time. I already want to quit before I even start! Am I just being crazy?


----------



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

First, congrats on getting the job! 

I just started one of my first jobs and I was afraid of all of that, too, but what's helped me is focusing on one thing at a time. So if you're a cashier and you're checking someone out and you know you also need to clean the bathroom, don't focus on your other tasks while checking someone out. Just get them checked out and then go and deal with your other tasks. When I think about all the other fifty things I have to do then I forget how to do _everything._ I think you should try and stay with the job, especially since you haven't even started yet and don't know how it will go. You may love it. Besides, won't you have these same fears with any job?

Good luck!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah dude. That 4 jobs in 1 thing always gets me. I just want to focus on one thing and get really good at it, but no; we can't have nice things.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

its very , very common to have apprehension, and fear going to a new job. ESPECIALLY after a time of unemployment.. " years is quite a long time. I am going through this right now too. I am trying to pushing myself a bit though.. 

Suddenly you go from no responsibilities to suddenly..... all the responsibilities at the new job, and meting new people and a new environment... it CAN be scary for ANYONE!

just relax. !!! I am sure that after a few weks, or month, you will settle to a new routine. You will begin to feel valued and have some more sense of self worth,

If people were nagging you to get off your butt... you can silence them now. ! and your finances and bank balance will begin to improve!. 

this is a good thing. ! embrace it and continue on with it.!


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome to the world of cashiers. I'm a cashier too and it's depressing. Unfortunately, you're not just gonna be a cashier they're gonna eventually start asking you to stock and recover and so much more..... They squeeze every penny out of you and they will exploit you.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

@LadyApathy yeah I know, this isn't my first time as a cashier. I'm not worried about being exploited, I think that's just basically what happens at every job. I've accepted it as a fact of life. I just meant that they hired me on as a cashier and I after I signed on the dotted line they were like "oh yeah you will be serving food and hosting parties for young children as well and you have to be super happy and upbeat YAY!" ... that's what has me worried :serious:

and thanks everyone. I feel a little better. I guess I'm nervous because they did an orientation and quickly went over everything and that was kinda it. My first day is tomorrow so I'm hoping they'll do a little more on the job training instead of throwing me in the deep end, because then I'll have to ask a ton of questions. And that always annoys people, no matter if it's your first day or not. But most of all I hope these people aren't idiots like my last employer and realize that new people need a period of time to adjust and to learn everything!


----------

